# De radio control a WIFI, proyecto para orientarme.



## hack (Nov 12, 2010)

Buenas tardes amigos electronicos, necesimo que me orienten con un tema de radio frecuencia que cambio, les explico, soy de argentina, buenos aires, y mi proyecto primero era este http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm cosa que yo pude hacer pero nunca funciono motivo X, siempre estaban activados los canales y cambie, ahora mi proyecto es crear un auto, con antena wifi, quisiera que me puedan orientar, yo me combre el APC230, me costo 27 dolares + iva, y parece bueno, mire el datasheet, pero aun no entiendo como funciona, si ustedes pueden orientarme mas o menos a como controlar canales desde netbook -> APC230 se los agradeceria, desde ya muchas gracias, disculpen las molestias.


----------



## leo2005ma (Dic 22, 2010)

hola que tal.o*Y*e por alguna razon no puedo entrar a ve*R* el data de el apc230.
podrias pasarmelo por a*QU*i?no puedo verlo por alguna razon.
por las dudas tratare de ver si es *QUE*esta blo*QU*eando o *QUÉ* .
sin mas por el momento me despido sin antes felicitar y saludos de fin de año.
saludos.


----------



## diego_z (Dic 24, 2010)

hack dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos electronicos, necesimo que me orienten con un tema de radio frecuencia que cambio, les explico, soy de argentina, buenos aires, y mi proyecto primero era este http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm cosa que yo pude hacer pero nunca funciono motivo X, siempre estaban activados los canales y cambie, ahora mi proyecto es crear un auto, con antena wifi, quisiera que me puedan orientar, yo me combre el APC230, me costo 27 dolares + iva, y parece bueno, mire el datasheet, pero aun no entiendo como funciona, si ustedes pueden orientarme mas o menos a como controlar canales desde netbook -> APC230 se los agradeceria, desde ya muchas gracias, disculpen las molestias.


 

hola  , tu pc tiene puerto serie ? segun el dataset se maneja con el puerto serie y un programa que deberia venir con el producto ,o bien escribir tu propia aplicacion


----------



## hack (Ene 18, 2011)

mi pc si tiene puerto serie, no me vino con ningun programa, solo el dispositivo, hay alguna manera de que se pueda lograr? desde ya muchas gracias :B



diego_z dijo:


> hola  , tu pc tiene puerto serie ? segun el dataset se maneja con el puerto serie y un programa que deberia venir con el producto ,o bien escribir tu propia aplicacion



sisi, tiene puerto serie, pero el dispositivo solo me vino con el cosito, o sea el modulo wifi, no me vino con ningun programa :S


----------



## jhavitxu (Ene 21, 2011)

Aqui pueden ver el "datasheet"
http://www.appcon.com.cn/video/upload/2009061934734092.pdf
Quiero comprarme un par de esos y no lo hago porque no entiendo bien su funcionamiento
mas ahora que dicen que no trae ningun software!
Otra cosa no sabia que WIFI operaba en 418MHz-455MHz?? 
Ya que ese es el rango del dispositivo. Al menos del  APC230-43


----------



## hack (Ene 23, 2011)

jhavitxu dijo:


> Aqui pueden ver el "datasheet"
> http://www.appcon.com.cn/video/upload/2009061934734092.pdf
> Quiero comprarme un par de esos y no lo hago porque no entiendo bien su funcionamiento
> mas ahora que dicen que no trae ningun software!
> ...



el datasheet lo vi una y mil veces, pero no logro entenderlo, tambien pensaba comprarme otro APC230 y ponerle los decodificadores hd12, pero no se si funcionaria, igual mi preferencia es que lo haga con pic's, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## jhavitxu (Ene 25, 2011)

Si jeje.. por eso puse datasheet entre comillas porque no indica en realidad
lo que interesa para saber si va resultar su aplicación.. En todo caso en estos
dias voy a una casa de electronica que yo se que lo tiene y despues subo toda
la info que pueda conseguir...


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 25, 2011)

En el datasheet está bastante claro todo...

El módulo no trabaja via WIFI

El programa para la pc permite cambiar parámetros del transceptor, como la velocidad y frecuencia...

El módulo es transparente y permite que le mandes y recibas datos directamente desde una UART, como un protocolo serie típico...

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## hack (Ene 26, 2011)

gzaloprgm dijo:


> En el datasheet está bastante claro todo...
> 
> El módulo no trabaja via WIFI
> 
> ...



pregunta... puedo yo usar los 2 modulos apc230 uno como joystick y el otro como receptor sin conectarlos mediante UART? o sea, usando 2 pic's por asi decirlo, es posible? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 26, 2011)

O sea, para transmitir algo tenés que transmitirlo via serie... O sea, no lo podés conectar directamente a un potenciómetro...

Tendrías que usar un microcontrolador que lea el valor del joystick y lo envie por serie (un programa bastante corto), y un microcontrolador para el receptor que lea los valores y haga algo, por ejemplo mover servos...

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## jhavitxu (Ene 26, 2011)

mmm.. ya entiendo, gzaloprgm me podrias decir que mas debo comprar para hacer
funcionar el sistema? conector, antena o algo que forme parte del transceiver en 
si nada mas. O debo solamente fabricarlo de acuerdo a la frecuencia.
Si tenes algun circuito te agradeceria que compartas.


----------



## hack (Ene 27, 2011)

gzaloprgm dijo:


> O sea, para transmitir algo tenés que transmitirlo via serie... O sea, no lo podés conectar directamente a un potenciómetro...
> 
> Tendrías que usar un microcontrolador que lea el valor del joystick y lo envie por serie (un programa bastante corto), y un microcontrolador para el receptor que lea los valores y haga algo, por ejemplo mover servos...
> 
> ...



o sea lo que queres decir es que los pic son como los micro controladores?
 y si seria asi... el pic 16f628a me sirve? Gracias por orientarme, cada vez entiendo mas del tema.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 27, 2011)

PIC es una marca de microcontroladores, todos son similares...

Respecto de si te sirve o no, depende de para qué lo quieras, el PIC16F268a tiene UART incorporada pero NO conversores analógicos-digitales, por lo que si te interesaba leer de un joystick analógico te conviene elegir algún otro, por ejemplo el 16f88

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## hack (Ene 27, 2011)

gzaloprgm dijo:


> PIC es una marca de microcontroladores, todos son similares...
> 
> Respecto de si te sirve o no, depende de para qué lo quieras, el PIC16F268a tiene UART incorporada pero NO conversores analógicos-digitales, por lo que si te interesaba leer de un joystick analógico te conviene elegir algún otro, por ejemplo el 16f88
> 
> ...



o sea que... (EJEMPLO)
emisor:
apc230 + pic16f628a
Este envia un impulso para que se prenda un led.
Receptor:
apc230 + pic16f628a
este recive el mensaje y prende el led.

no es posible hacer eso?


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 27, 2011)

Sí, eso sí es posible... Lo que no se puede es hacer una lectura analógica de un puerto, que es necesario para leer la posición de un joystick analógico...


----------



## hack (Ene 27, 2011)

gzaloprgm dijo:


> Sí, eso sí es posible... Lo que no se puede es hacer una lectura analógica de un puerto, que es necesario para leer la posición de un joystick analógico...



jajaja not problem not problem... tenes msn? asi me ayudas un poco y termino este proyecto... desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## majoringenieria (Ene 29, 2011)

Hola gente estos modulitos yo los compré hace poco en ctm electronica. son representantes en argentina de los fabricantes de los modulos, yo me comuniqué con ellos y hable con el ing marcos re copado el chabon fui y me explico todo como funcionaban y me los hizo andar, ellos te ayudan en el proyecto gratis!!! y tienen todos los modelos del fabricante. y te superan los precios , la verdad que son superrecomendables, ya que estoy acostumbrado a que me traten desconsideradamente en las casas de electronica sobre todo cuando necesito soporte tecnico.
acá los pueden ubicar www.ctmelectronica.com.ar 
Saludos a todos


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 29, 2011)

Interesante ese sitio, pero a qué precio están aproximadamente?


----------



## majoringenieria (Ene 29, 2011)

el apc230 me salió 25,7 dolares + iva 10,5,(en realidad me habian pasado 28,6 de lista y me hicieron un 10%) las antenas me salieron 3,12 uss y la interfaz usb 7,80uss. cuando llegué a casa los hice funcionar al toque y andan bárbaro. Había otro mas barato el apc220 que salía algo de 22uss pero tenía menos alcance y no me servía. saludos.


----------



## hack (Ene 30, 2011)

majoringenieria dijo:


> el apc230 me salió 25,7 dolares + iva 10,5,(en realidad me habian pasado 28,6 de lista y me hicieron un 10%) las antenas me salieron 3,12 uss y la interfaz usb 7,80uss. cuando llegué a casa los hice funcionar al toque y andan bárbaro. Había otro mas barato el apc220 que salía algo de 22uss pero tenía menos alcance y no me servía. saludos.



pero que hiciste? o sea... que hiciste para que te ande y que te ando? y que interfaz usb compraste? saludos.


----------



## majoringenieria (Ene 31, 2011)

la interfaz usb es un modulito que sirve para enchufar el apc230 a la pc y programarle los parámetros. No se si lo viste, pero se le programa bps rf, bps uart, paridad, potencia, canal de rf. quizá por eso no te está andando. yo puse los pines de EN, SET, VCC a 5Volt Y GND,a 0V, el TXD lo uní con RX del pic y el RXD con el tx del pic.
Fijate acá que hay una nota que te explica por pasos (http://www.ctmelectronica.com.ar/descargas/soporte/NA1Repetidor.pdf). suerte!!!


----------



## hack (Ene 31, 2011)

majoringenieria dijo:


> la interfaz usb es un modulito que sirve para enchufar el apc230 a la pc y programarle los parámetros. No se si lo viste, pero se le programa bps rf, bps uart, paridad, potencia, canal de rf. quizá por eso no te está andando. yo puse los pines de EN, SET, VCC a 5Volt Y GND,a 0V, el TXD lo uní con RX del pic y el RXD con el tx del pic.
> Fijate acá que hay una nota que te explica por pasos (http://www.ctmelectronica.com.ar/descargas/soporte/NA1Repetidor.pdf). suerte!!!



:O... PERFECTO..... CON ESO ME ORIENTE POR CASI-COMPLETO... pero... el pic no es programable? por que hay no veo el codigo :/


----------



## majoringenieria (Ene 31, 2011)

si hack claro que el pic es programable, pero el código no está. pusieron un diagrama de flujo como guía para hacer la codificación del programa del pic.


----------



## hack (Feb 1, 2011)

majoringenieria dijo:


> si hack claro que el pic es programable, pero el código no está. pusieron un diagrama de flujo como guía para hacer la codificación del programa del pic.



y ahora cambiando mas o menos de rango, es dificil enviar datos constantemente por el apc230? a lo que voy, si quiero poner una camara USB que envie los 2 datos "data+" y "data-" por el apc230 a traves del pic16f628a, tengo que poner algun codigo? es claro que el receptor de la capara lo que voy a hacer es conectarlo al usb... no se si me explico bien.


----------



## majoringenieria (Feb 1, 2011)

no se si entiendo bien. Tu idea es transmitir video de una camara web? o sea lees los datos de la camara y luego los envias vía uart del pic al acp230 para que este los transmita? El tema es que estos módulos son para transmitir datos en paquetes de 256bytes que es el buffer que tienen, no podés transmitir más de 256bytes continuos. vas a tener que transmitir de a paquetes, por esta razón no sirve para audio o video porque se te entrecortaría.


----------



## hack (Feb 1, 2011)

majoringenieria dijo:


> no se si entiendo bien. Tu idea es transmitir video de una camara web? o sea lees los datos de la camara y luego los envias vía uart del pic al acp230 para que este los transmita? El tema es que estos módulos son para transmitir datos en paquetes de 256bytes que es el buffer que tienen, no podés transmitir más de 256bytes continuos. vas a tener que transmitir de a paquetes, por esta razón no sirve para audio o video porque se te entrecortaría.



claro la idea es transmitir video de una camara web... o sea que no es posible? o hay alguna manera de que si lo sea?


----------



## gzaloprgm (Feb 1, 2011)

No, es casi imposible transmitir flujo USB si lo conectás directo al módulo (especialmente por la velocidad)...

Si querés transmitir audio/video, te conviene usar un transmisor analógico diseñado especialmente para eso...

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## hack (Feb 2, 2011)

gzaloprgm dijo:


> no, es casi imposible transmitir flujo usb si lo conectás directo al módulo (especialmente por la velocidad)...
> 
> Si querés transmitir audio/video, te conviene usar un transmisor analógico diseñado especialmente para eso...
> 
> ...



se puede usar los ht12e y ht12d como codificador y decodificador de canales?


----------



## majoringenieria (Feb 6, 2011)

no, no se pueden usar ht12e y ht12d porque la interfaz que utilizan estos módulos es uart.por lo tanto necesitas algun integrado que tenga esta interfaz. lo mejor un pic. saludos


----------

